# Hulk vs. DBZ verse



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hulk goes up against every enitity that has been shown in the DBZ verse.



Buuhan and Super Sayain Gotenks are on the frontline.

Distance: 400 meters

Location. Supreme Kai's Planet

What's the verdict. I heard the green beast has shown levels of power that would allow him to take the verse.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't do this


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Please tell me I am not seeing what I think I'm seeing.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

Uhmazing thread


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2010)

Hulk was already said to solo the DBZverse.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Nov 11, 2010)

This won't end well.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2010)

This has never been done before.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick question to other fellow members. What's this doing here?


From NF's Power Directory

*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Saiyajins(Dragon Ball Z):
Goku, Vegita, Gohan, Trunks,Goten

-Super saiyajins cannot survive in space, they can move at the speed of light only with the instant transmission technique(Goku only). They can get pretty close to light speed in full combat though.

-Are completely immune to conventional firearms like bullets, tanks and such

-Super Saiyans at level 3 seem to be able to shout holes in different dimensions. 

-*Can destroy whole Solar Systems*.

-*Their strength levels are not clearly defined but are around Incredible Hulk in strength levels*.

-The angrier they get, the stronger they get, and if defeated, they come back stronger.

-Use various types of energy shields to protect themselves from harm and range from an energy bubble to an ultra-thin layer of energy just above the skin.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 11, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Quick question to other fellow members. What's this doing here?
> 
> 
> From NF's Power Directory
> ...


Nonsensical nonsense that we have long outgrown?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 11, 2010)

If its world war hulk, he wins.
Average Hulk would lose to high tiers


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Quick question to other fellow members. What's this doing here?
> 
> 
> From NF's Power Directory
> ...



Who in the name of Hades' blue hair wrote that crap?

No one in DBZ is anywhere near lightspeed.
They aren't star system level.
They are not at Hulk strength levels.
Their zenki ability only counts if they are alive.
And they're barriers mean jack shit if they aren't strong enough to block the attack. Planet level shield<<<Star busting attacks.

Obvious wanker was obvious.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 11, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Hulk was already said to solo the DBZverse.



By whom?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2010)

What a shitty thread.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If its world war hulk, he wins.
> Average Hulk would lose to high tiers



Current Hulk is WWH.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 11, 2010)

DBZ wins?

Also I googled this shit, and it didn't come up. So much for " been done before herp derp".


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, google is right over the four year OBD veterans on wether or not this thread has been done before


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

> Details last edit by  EndlessMike Nov 1, 2010 12:12 pm - 6 revisions
> Tags  none
> 
> 
> ...




That should have been a clue


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 11, 2010)

Numerous times it has been done.
Classic Hulk held up a mountain once. thats a better strength feat than dbz.
But i seriously doubt he's mach 1000+


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2010)

When it comes to speed feats between hulk and goku, they're at the very least worth the same.

And fuck the mountain current Hulk breaks tectonic plates by walking on them. By acident


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 11, 2010)

Physically stronger. a lot .
but i really don't think he can tank a full on energy attack from Vegerot


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 11, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> That should have been a clue



Nowhere in that post does it say Hulk vs the entire DBZ verse.
I already knew Goku vs. Hulk had been done before.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If its world war hulk, he wins.
> Average Hulk would lose to high tiers



World war hulk would get god stomped and no version of hulk stands a snowballs chance in hell. This thread is simple trolling and flame baiting but of course it won't be locked seeing as how the mods here are all comic wankers.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> herp derp



Nice lack of proof.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Snip



Proof?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> World war hulk would get god stomped and no version of hulk stands a snowballs chance in hell. This thread is simple trolling and flame baiting but of course it won't be locked seeing as how the mods here are all comic wankers.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

This thread...


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Proof of what grounds? That a being such as hulk who is slow as a snail can survive eating numerous planet busters/universe busters too the face is what grounds hop in the metabattle and you'll understand he get's GOD STOMPED. Cheers. XD


----------



## Watchman (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't see WWH beating all of the DBZverse, to be honest with you guys.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Proof of what grounds? That a being such as hulk who is slow as a snail can survive eating numerous planet busters/*universe busters* too the face is what grounds hop in the metabattle and you'll understand he get's GOD STOMPED. Cheers. XD


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Proof of what grounds? That a being such as hulk who is *slow as a snail* can survive eating numerous planet busters/*universe busters* too the face is what grounds hop in the metabattle and you'll understand he get's GOD STOMPED. Cheers. XD



That tears it. Negged.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Proof of what grounds? That a being such as *hulk who is slow as a snail* can survive eating numerous planet busters/*universe busters* too the face is what grounds hop in the metabattle and you'll understand he get's GOD STOMPED. Cheers. XD



Prove bolded.

Oh wait, you can't.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin prefers to use Anime DBZ. So that may be why he's saying universe busters.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Kinasin prefers to use Anime DBZ. So that may be why he's saying universe busters.



Anime is non-canon. He can go choke on dbz wank if he thinks its canon.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Spartan1337 said:


> Kinasin prefers to use Anime DBZ. So that may be why he's saying universe busters.



Using anime, DBZ isn't even close to universe. More like mult planet+.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 11, 2010)

I've seen the posts where he talks about "universe busting" - he goes all the way to GT and Goku blowing his way out of some dimension as proof of "Universe Busting"


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Using anime, DBZ isn't even close to universe. More like mult planet+.


Galaxy+ actually if using the anime but still that's absolutely nowhere near universe busting. :/


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

IIRC Hulk thunderclapped away a universe busting attack.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Using anime, DBZ isn't even close to universe. More like mult planet+.



He claims galaxy busting because of the Supreme Kai's flashback and story in the dubbed version about Majin Buu. You see a galaxy disappear. I tried telling him that this is contradicted by the original Japanese, but he and some of the others won't buy it. I've been trying to find the original Japanese episode, but Japanese /w English subtitles episodes of DBZ are hard to find on the internet.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Galaxy+ actually if using the anime but still that's absolutely nowhere near universe busting. :/



I'm pretty sure this was contradicted by the original Japanese anime, where the Supreme Kai says that Kid Buu destroyed the galaxy over a period of time, not in a single shot.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Proof of what grounds? That a being such as hulk who is slow as a snail can survive eating numerous planet busters/*universe busters* too the face is whhttp://forums.narutofan.com/index.php?at grounds hop in the metabattle and you'll understand he get's GOD STOMPED. Cheers. XD
> 
> *universe busters
> universe busters
> ...



 ten char


----------



## Captain America (Nov 11, 2010)

DBZverse should still win though.

He'll eventually be overwhelmed.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Did the idiots on this site really delete my post's. Fuck me the faggotry never ends here.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Galaxy+ actually if using the anime but still that's absolutely nowhere near universe busting. :/



That too. But I don't equate movies with anime.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> That too. But I don't equate movies with anime.



I'm pretty sure the original Japanese anime said that Kid Buu only busted the galaxy over a period of time.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 11, 2010)

Hulk is overrated. He ain't Supes, he can't bullrush everyone before they can do shit and even if they can't destroy him, they can BFR him.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Nevermind said:


> I'm pretty sure the original Japanese anime said that Kid Buu only busted the galaxy over a period of time.


Eh, it doesn't matter anyway since the anime and movies are non-canon.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

This just goes to show how fucken COMIC WANKED this site really is. I literally laid out an argument with tons of scans in dbz's defense literally proving they are far beyond ftl and what happens. They delete it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Anime says the same as the manga. Several hunded planets in a few years. Derp derp


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

i thought goku vs hulk was said to be a good match, but anyway bulma throws a capsule at him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> This just goes to show how fucken COMIC WANKED this site really is. I literally laid out an argument with tons of scans in dbz's defense literally proving they are far beyond ftl and what happens. They delete it.



Are you going to bitch and moan with each post that you make?


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Anime says the same as the manga. Several hunded planets in a few years. Derp derp


You sure like to derp out evidence used against your fairy ass comic characters don't you DERP DA DERP.


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 11, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Eh, it doesn't matter anyway since the anime and movies are non-canon.



True enough, for this thread anyway. It's just a lot of wankers try to use the anime to specify galaxy busting when it's not true.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Comics>DBZ 

Get over it. Your argument was filled with anime filler, hyperbole, and fallacies.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Are you going to bitch and moan with each post that you make?



lol this site is full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You can't even argue anything in the defense of dbz because mods will delete your scans your arguments. This site is fucken Cock smoke central.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Comics>DBZ
> 
> Get over it. Your argument was filled with anime filler, hyperbole, and fallacies.



Anime filler those where all scans from the manga. That's all you comic wankers do is say hyperbole fallacies because you know your shit get's owned on a daily basis on MVC. lol.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> lol this site is full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You can't even argue anything in the defense of dbz because mods will delete your scans your arguments. This site is fucken Cock smoke central.


i love dbz more than any comic, if anything im sort of a dbz wanker but still your sucking gokus cock if you think dbz can universe bust


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> lHerpa derp!



Quit crying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> You sure like to derp out evidence used against your fairy ass comic characters don't you DERP DA DERP.



Aside from the sickle minded complex you have going on right now, no, I don't. 

Getting hopped up over fictional characters is not the way to go.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> lol this site is full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). You can't even argue anything in the defense of dbz because mods will delete your scans your arguments. This site is fucken Cock smoke central.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

I see no scans in this thread.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Anime filler those where all scans from the manga. That's all you comic wankers do is say hyperbole fallacies because you know your shit get's owned on a daily basis on MVC. lol.



ive seen your other posts, your just trolling


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I see no scans in this thread.


I think he was talking about the other thread.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I think he was talking about the other thread.



Oh that shitfest. I disproved it all.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Goku at Super Sayian 1 was STATED to be able to blow up the earth with a full charged Kamehameha wave.

Thread over.  Hulk Can't survive something that the PLANET can't.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> I see no scans in this thread.



lol why would you they deleted them all. Too bad they didn't delete the comments of all the cock smokers who got butthurt after I posted them. As for this thread Yamcha solo's.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Goku at Super Sayian 1 was *STATED to be able to blow up the earth with a full charged Kamehameha wave.*
> 
> Thread over.  Hulk Can't survive something that the PLANET can't.



Proof?


And yes, Hulk actually can. He thunderclapped away an attack that destroyed either a pocket dimension or a universe.


----------



## Riley (Nov 11, 2010)

I haven't been on these forums for years but I vaguely recall a thread made by Raijen..Raigan...whatever making a thread exactly like this and not going well.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIMUwxuXvB8[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_cSnpoKMMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Herp derp



Hello, do I look like a mod? Last time I checked, my name isn't in green.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Why are you still bitching? Are fictional characters that important to you?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Goku at Super Sayian 1 was STATED to be able to blow up the earth with a full charged Kamehameha wave.
> 
> Thread over.  Hulk Can't survive something that the PLANET can't.



if a half ass deathball by 50% freiza can blow up a planet im pretty sure ssj1 goku could do the same with much more ease


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> lol why would you they deleted them all. Too bad they didn't delete the comments of all the cock smokers who got butthurt after I posted them. As for this thread Yamcha solo's.


Nobody deleted anything so stop needlessly raging and embarrassing yourself. Your scans and vids are still there in the Goku vs Laharl thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 11, 2010)

Apparently he's raging because Chainer deleted his posts after necro bumping a very old thread


----------



## Captain America (Nov 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Proof?
> 
> 
> And yes, Hulk actually can. He thunderclapped away an attack that destroyed either a pocket dimension or a universe.



It was a pocket dimension.

He thunderclapped a blast that would have destroyed a pocket dimension I believe.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Ask and thou shalt receive

And if you would be so kind, can I have proof of Hulk thunder clapping universe-busting attacks, please?


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive
> 
> And if you would be so kind, can I have proof of Hulk thunder clapping universe-busting attacks, please?



Implying character statements are 100% true.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Captain America said:


> It was a pocket dimension.
> 
> He thunderclapped a blast that would have destroyed a pocket dimension I believe.



Ah, ok thanks for that.

Edit:


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it is pretty clear FPSS Goku could bust earth.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Crimson King said:


> Implying character statements are 100% true.



Well seeing as a few chapters previously Cell was doing the same thing and Goku can SENSE energy... yeah, I think we can safely assume this is truth.  You asked for your proof and you got it.

And this is just super sayian 1.  Plus Gotenks and Buuhan(Assuming that's Buu after absorbing Gohan) are on the front line.

EDIT: Also, bad ass sig dude, Oda Nobunaga is a friggin' bad ass.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I think it is pretty clear FPSS Goku could bust earth.



Naw goku couldn't bust a rock on the ground it's all hyperbole.


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I think it is pretty clear FPSS Goku could bust earth.



I know he can. I'm just messing with him and making him post proof


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Well seeing as a few chapters previously Cell was doing the same thing and Goku can SENSE energy... yeah, I think we can safely assume this is truth.  You asked for your proof and you got it.
> 
> And this is just super sayian 1.  Plus Gotenks and Buuhan(Assuming that's Buu after absorbing Gohan) are on the front line.
> 
> EDIT: Also, bad ass sig dude, Oda Nobunaga is a friggin' bad ass.



There ya go. Proof has been posted.

Click on the pic 



Kinasin said:


> Naw goku couldn't bust a rock on the ground it's all hyperbole.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 11, 2010)

What it comes down to is durabiltiy.

There's roughly about 10- 15 fighters on the DBZ side who can send a planet busting ki blast as soon as the fight starts. Has Hulk shown the ability to tank something of that magnitude?

What about Buuhan? How can hulk put him down?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 11, 2010)

That makes me wonder, what happened to Hulk after he destroyed the dimension? Where did he end up, and would he survive if he pulled a stunt like that again?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> What it comes down to is durabiltiy.
> 
> There's roughly about 10- 15 fighters on the DBZ side who can send a planet busting ki blast as soon as the fight starts. Has Hulk shown the ability to tank something of that magnitude?
> 
> What about Buuhan? How can hulk put him down?



anything after 1st form frieza can bust a planet, and there are more than 15 who can bust a planet


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Naw goku couldn't bust a rock on the ground it's all hyperbole.



This statement is so fail I almost couldn't type this out

As for durability, I don't see Hulk tanking a SSJ3 Kamehameha.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2010)

What's the hulk's best durability feat? And speed on the ground? Just want to know, can't seem to find it anywhere......

Also I honestly never understood how the hulk solos this verse. I just assumed it by what the others said about the DC comic's powers. And how big was the mountain hulk lifted up? Didn't goku push one apart from the middle?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> This statement is so fail I almost couldn't type this out
> 
> As for durability, I don't see Hulk tanking a SSJ3 Kamehameha.



well to be fair, the ssj3 kamehameha was inconsistent and it only continent busted


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 11, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> well to be fair, the ssj3 kamehameha was inconsistent and it only continent busted



A full powerd SSj3 kamehameha is more than likely a multi planet buster.

Like you said, Frieza's 1st form could planet bust. Goku, at that state makes Frieza look like a joke. A midget fighting against a pack of Grizzly bears would stand a better chance than Frieza would.

The gap in power between those two is absolutely insane. Saying SSj3 Goku could multi planet bust in that form is just silly.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2010)

cnorwood said:


> well to be fair, the ssj3 kamehameha was inconsistent and it only continent busted



Was that on the Supreme kai planet? That planet bigger than earth right?


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 11, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Did the idiots on this site really delete my post's. Fuck me the faggotry never ends here.



_Was it a double post or have any flames in it?_


----------



## Crimson King (Nov 11, 2010)

Kratos said:


> _Was it a double post or have any flames in it?_



It was a 3 year necro


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 11, 2010)

He doesn't beat the verse, not by any stretch, but he doesn't go out like a chump either. If anyone planet busts, only a select few are coming out alive.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

EDIT: im sorry majin buus kamehameha was a continent buster, i just re read it


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow people really think Hulk would *solo* this verse? Is this a wanked Hulk being used?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 11, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> Wow people really think Hulk would *solo* this verse? Is this a wanked Hulk being used?



i thought earlier goku vs hulk would be a good match


----------



## Foxve (Nov 11, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> Wow people really think Hulk would *solo* this verse? Is this a wanked Hulk being used?



I thought this too, but wrote it off since someone said it was settled that he would solo the whole verse. By powerscaling they would be close to the hulks level in strength(though this could be just the anime). Never made since to me.......

PS: Also, never got a durability feat from the hulk yet.....


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 12, 2010)

Guldo holds his breath for 30 seconds and the rest of the DBZ verse throws everything they have at the Hulk.

That's how I imagined the battle anyway.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 12, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Guldo holds his breath for 30 seconds and the rest of the DBZ verse throws everything they have at the Hulk.
> 
> That's how I imagined the battle anyway.


Guldo's time stop stops time for everyone, not just Hulk, you know.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Nov 12, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Guldo's time stop stops time for everyone, not just Hulk, you know.



I forgot about that.

Doesn't change the outcome though.


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 12, 2010)

Foxve said:


> What's the hulk's best durability feat? And speed on the ground? Just want to know, can't seem to find it anywhere......
> 
> Also I honestly never understood how the hulk solos this verse. I just assumed it by what the others said about the DC comic's powers. And how big was the mountain hulk lifted up? Didn't goku push one apart from the middle?



It's Marvel and he braced a mountain range not a mountain and that Goku feat was filler and it was no where near a mountain,it was maybe a couple hundred feet high at best.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> Wow people really think Hulk would *solo* this verse? Is this a wanked Hulk being used?



*Silence*, foolish female! 

In all seriousness, several people have opined Hulk couldn't solo the entirety of the verse fighting him. The Dark Cosmos busting feat isn't usually brought up here because it's too out there relative to the character's decades of showings. Yet it's better than the universe busting bullshit claims from the DBZtards.

And is there any context about Hulk crushing Mjolnir that makes it any better? Because it makes me , it makes me  so hard.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

any Marvel heavy-hitter vs DBZ verse thread is in for some serious


----------



## Veikuri (Nov 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> *Silence*, foolish female!
> 
> In all seriousness, several people have opined Hulk couldn't solo the entirety of the verse fighting him. The Dark Cosmos busting feat isn't usually brought up here because it's too out there relative to the character's decades of showings. Yet it's better than the universe busting bullshit claims from the DBZtards.
> 
> And is there any context about Hulk crushing Mjolnir that makes it any better? Because it makes me , it makes me  so hard.


I'm a dude..


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Veikuri said:


> I'm a dude..



in the Internet, everyone is a dude


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

I bet the Night-Crawler wouldn't care.


----------



## Kinasin (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn this thread shows how dumb most of you are. There are a few with common sense though I give them credit...


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 12, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Damn this thread shows how dumb most of you are. There are a few with common sense though I give them credit...


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hulk couldn't take the whole verse, but he's at least a full order of magnitude stronger and tougher than Cho Gohan. I would say Vegeto, but Vegeto doesn't really have the necessary volume of feats to properly judge. DB has flight and movement speed over the Hulk though, but Kamehameha wouldn't end him since he can physically manhandle energy.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 12, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Hulk couldn't take the whole verse, but he's at least a full order of magnitude stronger and tougher than Cho Gohan. I would say Vegeto, but Vegeto doesn't really have the necessary volume of feats to properly judge. DB has flight and movement speed over the Hulk though, but Kamehameha wouldn't end him since he can physically manhandle energy.



Or regenerate/wade through it, like he did against Vector's powers that stripped him of most of his body mass in moments. Vector who wouldn't be a pushover by DB standards.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2010)

Hulk destroys the planet they're on by punching it with one blow. He then proceeds to destroy Buu as everyone else dies in space


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Or regenerate/wade through it, like he did against Vector's powers that stripped him of most of his body mass in moments. Vector who wouldn't be a pushover by DB standards.



Vector is Accelerator on steroids, ain't he


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 12, 2010)

Kinasin said:


> Damn this thread shows how dumb most of you are. There are a few with common sense though I give them credit...


I love when stupid trolls from AnimeVice find their way here and get humiliated.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2010)

seriously though, anybody got scans of Vector doing crazy shit?


----------



## Thor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hulk can solo the entire verse if they attack him one by one, because they will drop like flies. If they attack Hulk smartly Hulk has no chance.
People sometimes forget that the DB verse is full or class 100's with hypersonic movement and reaction speeds. I'll even give Vegeto 3/10 wins against a holding back Thor.


----------



## Riley (Nov 12, 2010)

I remember correctly Hulk was able to lift an entire mountain or something. Not to mention able to jump from one side of the planet in an instant. Much faster than Z-warriors could travel.


----------



## Thor (Nov 12, 2010)

Riley said:


> I remember correctly Hulk was able to lift an entire mountain or something. Not to mention able to jump from one side of the planet in an instant. Much faster than Z-warriors could travel.



How does jumping in a straight line and lifting mountains help him in fight?

Also are you trying to say Hulk jumps FTL?


----------



## Riley (Nov 12, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> How does jumping in a straight line and lifting mountains help him in fight?
> 
> Also are you trying to say Hulk jumps FTL?



The Hulk was able to fight someone who fought at FTL not to mention beat an opponent that stopped time.

How the fuck does anything the Z-fighters or anyone else from DBZ even begin to compare?


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 12, 2010)

Why is this faggotry still here?


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 12, 2010)

Greed hasn't locked it yet.


----------

